# 7 Best Bodybuilding Foods!!



## BigChef (Jan 4, 2013)

OUR TOP CHOICES OF protein-PACKED AND CARB-RICH FOODS (IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER) AND HOW TO COOK THEM

CHICKEN IS HIGH IN protein AND LOW IN FAT, BUT LEAN RED MEAT PACKS THE MOST PUNCH

1) EGG WHITES
Show us a bodybuilder without egg whites in his diet, and we’ll show you someone who’s missing out on the best protein money can buy. Paired with oatmeal, an egg-white omelette can turn your breakfast into a power meal to fuel the rest of your day.
BUY IT: When purchasing eggs, do the basics: Always check the date and open the carton to check for cracks. Also, be sure to store the eggs in the refrigerator. Although eggs stored out of the refrigerator won’t necessarily cause illness, they do lose a grade per day when not refrigerated.
PREPARE IT: Although many gadgets promise an easy way to separate the yolk from the white, the quickest, easiest method is to simply use your own clean hands.For this six-egg-white omelette recipe, crack six eggs into a medium-sized bowl. Next, using clean fingers, lightly grasp the yolks, lift them out one by one, and discard. With a fork or whisk, whisk the egg whites with salt, pepper and any of your favourite herbs until well combined and a few bubbles have formed on top. Spray a medium non-stick frying pan with cooking spray. Place it over medium-high heat and add egg whites. After about 15 seconds, reduce heat to medium. Pull in on the edges of the omelette with a spatula and slightly tilt the pan so the uncooked egg runs under the cooked portion. Continue this around the perimeter until most of the uncooked egg disappears. Then fold the omelette in thirds, as if you’re folding a letter to fit it into an envelope. Using the spatula, carefully slide it from the pan to a plate and eat it immediately.
NUTRIENTS: 99 calories, 21 g protein, 2 g carbohydrate, 0 g fat, 0 g fibre.

2) RUMP STEAK
Chicken breast may be the quintessential bodybuilding staple, but lean cuts of red meat are loaded with complete protein and pack the most punch when you’re trying to pack more beef on your frame.
BUY IT: Always purchase rump steak that’s bright-red in colour. If it has even the lightest tint of brown to it, it has started to spoil. Try to find a steak or roast that’s at least 1 inch thick with as little visible fat as possible.
PREPARE IT: Preheat a grill to the highest heat setting. Remove all visible fat and cut the steak or roast into 4–6-ounce individual steaks. Season both sides of meat with salt, pepper and/or a spice rub or marinade. Place on grill and cook 3–6 minutes per side or until cooked to your liking.
NUTRIENTS: A 4-ounce (weighed raw) lean rump steak has 138 calories, 24 g protein, 0 g carbohydrate, 4 g fat, 0 g fibre.

3) SALMON FILLET
Salmon has the prerequisite protein as well as the added benefits of unsaturated (good) fats. Hardcore lifters are often deficient in fats, because they’re so often on super-low-fat diets. Including certain fish in your daily intake is one way to get the fats back — at least the healthy kind.
BUY IT: When salmon is fresh, it’s bright orange in colour and doesn’t feel slimy or exude an odour. Always choose a thicker cut — because the tail gets more of a workout when the fish is in the water, the meat near the tail is tougher.
PREPARE IT: Be sure all bones are removed from the fillet (a “fillet” by definition is boneless, but sometimes a few stray bones don’t get removed). Preheat oven to 400°F/ 200°C/Gas mark 6. Place the 4–6-ounce fillet on a baking sheet or pan, seasoned as desired. (To practically eliminate cleaning, line the pan with aluminum foil before adding the salmon, so you can throw the foil out after it cools.) Bake 10–14 minutes or until pink in the centre, and the fish flakes with a fork.
NUTRIENTS: A 4-ounce (weighed raw) serving has 207 calories, 23 g protein, 0 g carbohydrate, 12 g fat, 0 g fibre.

4) CHICKEN BREAST
Why did the chicken cross the road? To get away from the hordes of bodybuilders chasing after it. Dumb joke, but it’s no understatement to say that the majority of gym rats consume chicken breast on a regular basis. And why not? High in protein and ultra-low in fat, the bird’s unoffending taste makes it palatable for almost everyone.
BUY IT: Save money by buying boneless, skinless chicken breasts in bulk in the freezer section. Be sure raw chicken is pinkish in colour (not white-toned, which would indicate freezer burn or improper refrigeration). Defrost overnight in the refrigerator. The defrosted chicken shouldn’t feel or smell slimy.
PREPARE IT: Preheat a grill to the highest heat setting. Trim all visible fat from the breast, and season or marinate it with your favourite spices or sauce. Place chicken under the hot grill (it should sizzle), then turn the heat to the lowest setting. Cook for 4–6 minutes, then flip and cook 4–6 minutes more, until no longer pink inside or a thermometer stuck into the thickest portion of the breast reads 170°F/77°C.
NUTRIENTS: A 6-ounce (weighed raw) breast has 205 calories, 38 g protein, 0 g carbohydrate, 4 g fat, 0 g fibre.

5) SWEET POTATO
A buff body isn’t built by protein alone. Carbohydrates provide energy you need to work hard and play hard. Sweet potatoes provide that oomph without overdosing your system with simple, fast-acting carbs. They’re often used precontest by bodybuilders looking to fill out depleted muscles, but even if you’re not getting ready for the stage, they’re an excellent part of any dieting or mass-gaining strategy.
BUY IT: Sweet potatoes come in two varieties: the white kind are like regular baking potatoes; the dark ones have a dark skin and orange flesh and are packed with nutrients. When choosing a sweet potato, make sure it has a smooth, firm skin with no bruises or blemishes. Stick with smaller or medium-sized sweet potatoes, which tend to taste better than jumbo ones.
PREPARE IT: Preheat oven to 350°F/180°C/Gas mark 4. Scrub the potato under cold water using a veggie brush, making sure to remove all dirt. Pat it dry, then prick it 5–6 times all over with a fork. Place directly on a lower oven rack and bake about one hour (for an 8–12-ounce potato), or until it’s soft when pierced with a fork.
NUTRIENTS: An 8-ounce sweet potato has 240 calories, 4 g protein, 55 g carbohydrate, 1 g fat, 7 g fibre.

6) PORK TENDERLOIN
Pork is often shunned by diet purists, and what a shame. Not only is it more flavourful than chicken, but some cuts are almost as low in fat while still boasting the requisite protein power. Pork tenderloin is the filet mignon of pork — it’s the most tender, as well as the leanest portion, of the meat.
BUY IT: Look for a tenderloin that feels firm, lacks a lot of visible fat and gristle, and has a tinge of pink to it. If it appears dry or even a little grey, don’t purchase it.
PREPARE IT: Trim all visible fat using a sharp knife. Marinate the pork in your favourite marinade for one hour to overnight in the refrigerator, or coat it with your favourite spice rub. Preheat oven to 300°F/ 150°C/Gas mark 2. Meanwhile, spray a frying pan with non-stick spray and place over high heat. Brown the meat, about one minute per side, until just browned, then transfer to a baking dish and place in oven until a meat thermometer reads 155°F/ 69°C and the meat is only slightly pink inside, approximately 15–25 minutes. Slice and serve hot.
NUTRIENTS: A 4-ounce serving has 136 calories, 24 g protein, 0 g carbohydrate, 4 g fat, 0 g fibre.

7) ASPARAGUS
Asparagus? Seriously, if you want to grow, your mum was right — you need veggies. When it comes to greens, you have plenty of great choices. Broccoli and spinach are other highly recommended options, but we picked asparagus for its water-leaching quality. Top bodybuilders turn to asparagus as a meal when it comes down to precontest crunch time and they need to get extra-tight for the stage.
BUY IT: Whether the spears are thin or thick, they should have a bright-green colour and be free of blemishes and bruises. The buds at the tip should be closed tightly, not wilting. For best taste, consume within three days of purchase.
PREPARE IT: Trim the base of each stalk. If you’ve chosen thick stalks with tough skin, it’s best to peel the base end with a vegetable peeler.Lay a spear flat, then, starting about halfway between the tip and base, peel to the end of the base. Rotate the spear and continue to peel the lower half until all sides are peeled and the base is about the same thickness as the tip. Select a pan wide enough to lay the spears flat, add 1 inch of water and a pinch of salt, and place over high heat until water boils. Add asparagus so that the tips all face the same end. Boil 3–4 minutes for thin spears (4–6 minutes for thicker ones), or until spears are just crisp and tender. Remove and serve hot.
NUTRIENTS: A 4-ounce serving has 27 calories, 3 g protein, 5 g carbohydrate, <1 g fat, 2 g fibre.


----------



## Nergy (Jan 5, 2013)

Great post, thanks for reminding me !


----------



## FamBam209 (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow this shit is def making me hungry, damn lazy wife never wants to cook but wants me to get bigger looks like ima have to be chef lol
Great post and def good read


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 3, 2013)

Although pork has a good nutrition profile, I don't eat it because of the garbage pigs eat.  I just feel like the meat is not as "natural" as grass fed beef or organic free range chicken. 

If you know a farmer and know that they feed their pigs a natural diet, then it is a great source of protein without the shit and I would be including that.


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Aug 3, 2013)

Sweet potato, whole eggs, shrimp, oats and chicken breast...EVERY DAY FOR ME


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Aug 3, 2013)

FamBam209 said:


> Wow this shit is def making me hungry, damn lazy wife never wants to cook but wants me to get bigger looks like ima have to be chef lol
> Great post and def good read



This situation sounds familiar...


----------



## OMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

Great post!  Chicken, sweet potatoes and asparagus - a perfect meal!


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Aug 3, 2013)

Gonna try asparagus...never had it b4


----------



## OMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

Dont over cook em.   Slightly crunchy is best.   I like em grilled on the bbq with some olive oil and basalmic.


----------



## Steel206 (Aug 5, 2013)

I eat pretty much steelhead salmon or fresh fish daily as i  live on a clean lake and a steelhead river..feel lucky not eating some farm raised junkfish.hope u guys avoid that crap


----------



## FamBam209 (Aug 6, 2013)

Junkfish is the best i live next to cali delta home of the junkfish merc water lol


----------



## FamBam209 (Aug 6, 2013)

But aspargus is my fav sautee w a lil butter n fresh garlic some brown rice n a nice thick piece of salmon ....i cant stand junk food unless its a pep pine pizza thats my kryptonite


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 7, 2013)

Eat beef.quit tryn to he all hippyish fam..thot u were banned from chucky cheese for hitting the mascot on a wheres my pizza rage?


----------



## kelvinwo (May 13, 2014)

Great post. Thanks for sharing these useful tips.


----------



## anzel (May 17, 2014)

Egg whites, whole egg omletts, hard boiled eggs,Chicken breast, rottisery chicken, ground turkey breast, organic ground beef, buffalo, salmon, cod,sardines, steaks on sale.

Brocco, brussle sprouts, asparagus, squash, organic mixed greens, cukes.

Sweet taters, white taters, jasmine rice, 

Apples,pears,watermellon,nannas,strawberrys and blue berries

Avocado, Nuts, peanut butter, coconut oil, ghee (clarified butter), EVOO

Multi-grain bagels, cinnamon raisin Ezeickeil bread, oats, greek yogurt (fat free but then add in 2 tbl of Barleans Flax oil to put in a healthy fat)

just to name a few ......


----------



## rangerjockey (May 18, 2014)

A good post for sure, food is a gift from the B- Building gods!  Big chef your from accross the pond?  your spelling is british?  Bull never had asparagus? you'll love the "sides"  HA.  Nothing better than training and always being hungry.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 26, 2014)

Egg whites,  chicken, fish fresh,  beef, peanut butter-i give it its own group- seafood


----------



## striffe (Nov 1, 2017)

Just noticed this sticky thread. Great list but I would swop out the pork and maybe another protein source and put a carb and fat source such as rice and avocado.


----------



## xman78 (Nov 1, 2017)

.


----------

